# Tolkien Art Book in Spanish



## justmatt (Oct 21, 2004)

I was on Amazon browsing around Tolkien stuff and I came across this. I can't seem to track down an English version (which would of course be "Paintings and Drawings"). Does anyone know anything about this book? It looks like it could be good. Thanks.


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 21, 2004)

Just ran a search on Amazon with Christopher Tolkien as the "Author" and came up with This Pictures by J. R. R. Tolkien

Perhaps it is what you are looking for.


----------

